# Miami Band Coaster Brake



## Goldenindian (Jul 14, 2020)

Hey hey, 

Looking for this cool cool hub...let me know. Have a good one.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2020)

Good luck with that...
stranger things have happened.


----------



## Fred Chemberlen (Jul 21, 2020)

Goldenindian said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> Looking for this cool cool hub...let me know. Have a good one. View attachment 1225215
> 
> ...





Goldenindian said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> Looking for this cool cool hub...let me know. Have a good one. View attachment 1225215
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinM (Aug 26, 2020)

I saw a couple of them this week at a collectors house.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 26, 2020)

Is this used on a Miami motorcycle?


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 26, 2020)

I am looking for the bicycle version(I have only seen it referenced on two different models of bicycles)

the power bike had a different one....
Same era tho.. More substantial








The belt drive 1915 model had a musselman positive drive coaster brake.


Bikes







Anybody got one????


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 16, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 24, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 28, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 17, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (May 24, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 24, 2021)

Bump.


----------

